# When you look in the mirror, you kinda feel Intimidated?



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

When you look at your reflection, do you kinda feel like Intimidated by it when you stare at your eyes in the mirror? Do you sometimes have thoughts of "What if people in this forum is saying these things to make it seem you are not the only one in this world?" those thoughts scare me, I want to die sometimes, when my anxiety/worry whatever goes, I don't care for them, I discard them easy, sometimes i get scared and feel i'm schizophrenic, until i start consuming green tea and my anxiety dissipate I ask myself "Can't believe I entertain these thoughts" like I think about crazy stupid shit, I want to think of weird things sometimes, but when the anxiety becomes attach to it, I feel I am crazy


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

You are not crazy, I have had those same thoughts and I hated looking in mirrors. When I saw my reflection, I knew it was me and it looked like me, but at the same time It didnt .


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

LuluCalavera said:


> You are not crazy, I have had those same thoughts and I hated looking in mirrors. When I saw my reflection, I knew it was me and it looked like me, but at the same time It didnt .


Thank You for that comment, believe it or not, it is emotional support, we are all in this hell together, as much as it seems not, we are, mind is a powerful thing ^_^


----------



## izzy (May 25, 2013)

I feel exactly the same way. Do you sometimes have thoughts of "What if people in this forum is saying these things to make it seem you are not the only one in this world?" <<<<---- I've asked myself this question more than a million times. it scares the crap out of me. any other symptoms you have??


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

izz333 said:


> I feel exactly the same way. Do you sometimes have thoughts of "What if people in this forum is saying these things to make it seem you are not the only one in this world?" <<<<---- I've asked myself this question more than a million times. it scares the crap out of me. any other symptoms you have??


Yeah I have others that are embarrassing, like what if my memory is Implanted in me, and I never experienced my life, I letting my thoughts manifest, I don't want to live anymore lol


----------



## izzy (May 25, 2013)

Those thoughts right there get me too. I cant help but think them all the yime. Its so frustrating i dont wanna be going through this either.


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

izz333 said:


> Those thoughts right there get me too. I cant help but think them all the yime. Its so frustrating i dont wanna be going through this either.


When you react to the objective reality without living in your head, if you do that for a week or so, everything else will disappear, and you will think "Why was I even thinking that" this happens to me, it is just your mind playing tricks on you, and you feeling like shit over them is telling that it's not right, severe Anxiety which I have feeds these bull shit thoughts, that's all they are bull shit, nothing, nothing changed but our perception, reality will never change, reality is not controlled by us, we just live in our over active negative thoughts, which are not real, just negative thoughts, negative thoughts can't hurt you, and doesn't effect our reality. Our mind perception is warped right now, it's like this... "We are driving a car, we run out of gas, so we think, hmmm, maybe I need to let air out the tire, now you have a flat tire and ran out of gas, and creating more problems".. See our mind is like that, creating more problems when we just need to just think rational without over thinking irrational thoughts until everything else fall into place. Funny I'M NOT taking my own advice though, sometimes it's hard to take my own advice, but I seem to give good advice -_-


----------



## izzy (May 25, 2013)

thank you!! yeah I give a lot of advice too and I don't even take it in consideration for myself.


----------

